# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts De Wit (Leeuwarden)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: De Wit

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk J.W. de With, Leeuwarden

Adres: Coopmansstraat 42, Leeuwarden

Website: www.huisartsenpraktijkjwdewith.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts De Wit*

----------

